# This looks reasonably priced at first . . . .



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

. . . . *BUT *the CC are still doing their offer of £54 return, sailing out on a Sunday and return on a Friday* at any time of day*.

This (see below) doesn't seem a very generous deal to me when you have to sail between 2am and 6am - and the boats will be empty anyway.

All they want to do is fill up the boats a bit more, and they have to sail to that schedule anyway so (to me at least) it's not a very generous or tempting deal!

Might suit some members though, so here it is.

.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just had this offer too Zeb; after my last debacle with DFDS aka Norfolkline, I think I'd rather swim than travel with them again !

I wonder what the profit margin on a crossing with car, caravan and 2 adults actually is ? Long time ago the ferries were simply turn-up-and-go, fares were reasonable and you did not have to spend your trip wondering if you could have got it cheaper ! When the tunnel was first mooted that was what it was sold as too; it was going to be like a bus service I seem to remember.

(I've just been looking at train fares to Liverpool; pick any number seems to be the rule.)

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No good for me but I would say that is a very good offer if youre trying to organise a last minute holiday in the peak season.

Having said that we used Narfookline a few years ago when they had the old ships and similar to Grizzly we had dreadful service and vowed never again.

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Crossing*

Well at those "silly o'clocks" they won't be getting my custom but as suggested, for anyone who needs a crossing and is willing to travel at that time it is fairly reasonably priced.

I am however sailing with Norfolkline soon on a crossing I won on Facebook of all places.

Russell


----------

